
Hightower Raises $6.5M Series A for its Commercial Real Estate Platform - hashminer_
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/21/hightower-raises-6-5m-series-a-for-its-commercial-real-estate-platform/
======
donalddesantis
We're hiring on all fronts - business, product, engineering and design.
Interested? Send a note to donald@gethightower.com.

~~~
jpeg_hero
Owner side of the product seems niche/unrealistic.

Like the NER chart. How many people own 6 office towers? And want to look at
that chart? I am sure there are some...

Also from my experience dealing with my commercial owner/ property manager /
commercial broker , it seems like the thing your app does is done by three or
four different _organizations_ not just one person looking for an app to
streamline his workflow.

------
mooneater
Surprised Techcrunch does not mention others in this space.

But this nypost from jan does: "Honest Buildings, View the Space, 42Floors.com
and Hightower".

[http://nypost.com/2014/01/15/brokers-and-owners-take-to-
cybe...](http://nypost.com/2014/01/15/brokers-and-owners-take-to-cyberspace-
for-tenants/)

~~~
donalddesantis
Yup, there are a bunch of great folks building companies in the commercial
real estate industry. Adding to your list: CompStak, PivotDesk, and Floored.
Probably still missing a couple. :)

~~~
thedrifting
Another great product to add there would be REFM Valuate.

------
mvkel
Hilarious that the first piece of content below the fold is who the investors
are. Who cares? Do you have faith in your product, or do you just want to brag
about who invested in you? What are you doing for your customers?

~~~
mbesto
> _Who cares? Do you have faith in your product, or do you just want to brag
> about who invested in you?_

This is terribly myopic. When you're selling software to other businesses,
knowing that you aren't going to disappear in 6 months is a huge deal.

> _What are you doing for your customers?_

I know the founders of Hightower personally and trust me this is one of the
very few companies out there that is extremely customer focused in a terribly
backwards industry.

